

Never give someone a quote - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/blog/40-blog/593-never-give-someone-a-quote

======
teilo
I completely agree.

There are some customers who insist on just getting a piece of paper with a
price on it. Those customers are setting themselves up for failure. The
development process cannot be reduced to simple numbers. A client may not
understand this, especially if they are unfamiliar with the process.

I have repeatedly seen the naivete of customers who do not understand that
scope creep invalidates a written quote. Similarly, that if the customer fails
to communicate requirements, they cannot expect the developers to deliver what
they need. I like to put it in the same terms as building a house, because
that usually rings true for most people. When you do not express your desires
to the architect, nor examine his work-in-progress, then you should not be
surprised if what gets built isn't what you wanted. Likewise, when you ask a
contractor to make a change, you expect a bill above the original work order.
Software development is no different.

Do not blame the customer. Do not think badly of them. It is your
responsibility as a project leader or solo developer to manage your customer's
expectations. Teach them what they do not know. A piece of paper cannot do
this. It takes a personal touch.

~~~
jslogan
Thanks for the kind words and thoughts. I love the idea of looking at this
from the customer's worldview...I wrote it form the vendor's perspective. And
you're right -- customers who merely ask for a quote expecting price are
shooting themselves in the foot. The presentation is what they're buying.

